# When does Lyft pay period end



## Mjbfan79 (Sep 15, 2015)

?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

A Lyft day is measured in 24 hour increments beginning at 5am. The new week begins Monday at 5am. Look at your daily report showing peak hours, those little boxes start at 5am.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

When does Uber Pay Period End?


----------



## Whyoh (Oct 10, 2015)

brabus said:


> same as Lyft[/QUOTE
> 
> Uber ends an hour earlier


----------

